# Inundações em Alcacer do sal



## Bruno Campos (11 Set 2006 às 09:08)

Viram as noticias do quartel de Bombeiros que ficou inundado em alcacer do sal?
Deve ter sofrido influencia da maré-alta mais alta dos últimos tempos   

Constroem uma infraestrutura dessas em leito de inundação...


----------



## dj_alex (11 Set 2006 às 11:10)

Bruno Campos disse:


> Viram as noticias do quartel de Bombeiros que ficou inundado em alcacer do sal?
> Deve ter sofrido influencia da maré-alta mais alta dos últimos tempos
> 
> Constroem uma infraestrutura dessas em leito de inundação...



É para não perderem a pratica...Assim sp vão testanto a prontidão para qd é preciso...


----------



## Seringador (11 Set 2006 às 12:35)

dj_alex disse:


> É para não perderem a pratica...Assim sp vão testanto a prontidão para qd é preciso...



Lol,  eu tinha alertado que iria ser uma das maiores desde 1987 
E isso foi divulgado na Europa Ocidental, nomeadamente na França e UK já no mês passado, não podiam ter prevenido 
As autoridades de quem de direito não conhecem essa palavra...


----------



## dj_alex (11 Set 2006 às 15:28)

Seringador disse:


> Lol,  eu tinha alertado que iria ser uma das maiores desde 1987
> E isso foi divulgado na Europa Ocidental, nomeadamente na França e UK já no mês passado, não podiam ter prevenido
> As autoridades de quem de direito não conhecem essa palavra...



Desta vez não podem bater no IM, que não tem nada a ver com eles...


----------



## Seringador (11 Set 2006 às 16:17)

dj_alex disse:


> Desta vez não podem bater no IM, que não tem nada a ver com eles...



Estão com sorte


----------

